# Recommend a rear view mirror



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

Looking for a sunglass mounted rear view mirror for riding on the road. What is the best option?
Thanks


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Helmet mounted, but about as cool as a mirror can get...

Bottle cap rearview mirror.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

The best mirror is to turn your goddamn head around.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I ride with a guy that has one mounted on his handlebar end. Pretty cool but I'm not sure how effective it is.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

This one, also helmet mounted. Fugly but effective.

There are tons of threads with mirror/no mirror debates. I like using one because I can check my 6 far more frequently and quickly than turning my head.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

smoothie7 said:


> I ride with a guy that has one mounted on his handlebar end. Pretty cool but I'm not sure how effective it is.


Speaking from my own experience and that of others I've spoken to, very effective, if you learn how to use it and know its limitations.

That said, the OP wants to try the glasses-mounted approach, and from all I've heard and read, those give a better field of view and are easiest to use, if you can get used to them. 

Ryan, I'd second ddimick's suggestion to do a search and review some of the many lengthy threads on the topic. And don't listen to the critics who say mirrors are useless or worse. Not everyone wants, needs, or can learn to use a mirror, and I don't criticize those who choose not to use one. But many of us find them enormously helpful when riding in traffic. You should try it and make your own decision.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Take-a-Look mirror, hands down. It's quality made, it gives an excellent view, and the metal wire allows you to bend it so the mirror is just where you want it in your field of view, yet is stiff enough to stay where you put it. Plastic models all fatigue and break eventually, but the TAL will last practically forever.

The only problem I've had is with sunglasses having very thin or rounded temple pieces, the TAL doesn't want to stay in place. If your glasses have flat temples, the mount is very secure. How thick the temple is doesn't matter--mine works like a charm with my Oakley Jawbones. I hate to ride without it.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a mirror mounted to the plug on my drop bars. I don't care for that position because you have to move your eyes/head so far away from the road, you can't use peripheral vision to steer. In that spot, it needs to be big so you can quickly get an accurate view. A small mirror will take longer to process the image. I hacked/modified mine with a larger mirror (2x1.5"?) and its much more useful. I will probably get a helmet or eyeglass mounted mirror to play around with.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Here is mine:

View attachment 256016


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

JackDaniels said:


> The best mirror is to turn your goddamn head around.


What a useful piece of advise. I assume you also removed the mirrors from your car for safety?

Just because you are too "cool" for a mirror doesn't mean that others don't find the added safety worthwhile in what is an inherently dangerous activity. Turning your head 180* from the direction in which you are traveling definitely doesn't qualify as the "best mirror" for keeping yourself apprised of the situation behind you, especially when riding in a group or on poorly maintained roads.

BTW, I don't use a mirror, but can't imagine having such an elitist attitude towards those that do.


----------



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

I use the same and love it!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

JackDaniels said:


> The best mirror is to turn your goddamn head around.


wow, way to make friends noob. while i would never think of using a mirror myself i know that lots of people like them, and if they want to use them that's fine w/ me. i'll pass along my shop experience if it'll help, 'cuz that's what were all here for, really. i'm sure my reputation around here is not exactly the most squeaky clean, but i'd like to think i've attained a level of maturity that would keep me from making completely assinine statements like yours. go find another forum to play on, there's enough sh*tty attitude around already.


----------



## rs-rider (Nov 16, 2011)

I use the Take a Look as well and like it a lot.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

The Take-a-look works very well IMO. They have two models, standard and compact. I recently got the compact version and prefer it to the standard version as it doesn't protrude as far and provides a bit wider FOV. With a helmet or eyeglasses mounted mirror you can quickly and easily scan a wide area behind by rotating your head a bit as opposed to the relative limited FOV provided by mirrors fixed to the bike.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

JackDaniels said:


> The best mirror is to turn your goddamn head around.


Jack, I've been around this site for a lot of years (14 to be precise) and your post has go to be one of the most useless and dumbest posts I can remember. No matter though as I'll make up for you and give the OP the best answer for his question.

Ryan, we've done this topic a few times. Here a link to one. My answer to you is "make one yourself" like I have done for decades -

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge...mirrors-helmet-glasses-vs-bar-end-252263.html


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

looigi said:


> The Take-a-look works very well IMO. They have two models, standard and compact. I recently got the compact version and prefer it to the standard version as it doesn't protrude as far and provides a bit wider FOV. With a helmet or eyeglasses mounted mirror you can quickly and easily scan a wide area behind by rotating your head a bit as opposed to the relative limited FOV provided by mirrors fixed to the bike.


Another vote for the Take-a-look (original). Simple, well made and effective.:thumbsup:


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

JackDaniels said:


> The best mirror is to turn your goddamn head around.


+1

I must be an elitist snob, it isn't that difficult.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

JackDaniels said:


> The best mirror is to turn your goddamn head around.


Hey this guy is not so far off in his advise. 90% of the people in any group do not have any kind of mirror. They are swiveling their heads and jerking their bodies to look around for the whole ride. This gets tiring on a long ride. I prefer to just flick my eyes into the mirror and look that way. I can swivel my head just a little bit and get a panoramic view of what's behind me.
I wouldn't drive my car with out a mirror and it's the same on my bike.
The mirror of choice is the Take-a- look mirror.


----------



## FreeRojo (Apr 21, 2008)

Personally I couldn't ride without a mirror and still can't turn my head a round like little Regan so I use this. It slides on to your Shimano shifter (after you pull away the hood), like a flash into a hot shoe.
Amazon.com: Mirrycle Road STI Bicycle Mirror: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

Will give the take a look a look  Thanks for the responses


----------



## mmlee (Apr 15, 2012)

FreeRojo said:


> Personally I couldn't ride without a mirror and still can't turn my head a round like little Regan so I use this. It slides on to your Shimano shifter (after you pull away the hood), like a flash into a hot shoe.
> Amazon.com: Mirrycle Road STI Bicycle Mirror: Sports & Outdoors


I got this one about 3 weeks ago and really like it. I liked this a lot better than the helmet or sunglass mounted ones. I definitely agree a mirror is a good idea, especially when you do a lot of riding on the streets.

Take Care,
Mark


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

Ryan, by all means Take A Look. To that I add - couple of guys in my regular group use bar end mount. They always complain when we ride east around sunset the sun glares in their mirror and they can't see anything behind. I can tip my head to keep the sun out of the mirror and have a clear view.

$12 Amazon to start: Amazon.com: Bike Peddler Take A Look Cycling Eyeglass Mirror: Sports & Outdoors Then in your spare time craft one as Mike T. suggests ~ Pride of ownership ya know?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

black_box said:


> I have a mirror mounted to the plug on my drop bars. I don't care for that position because you have to move your eyes/head so far away from the road, you can't use peripheral vision to steer. In that spot, it needs to be big so you can quickly get an accurate view. A small mirror will take longer to process the image. I hacked/modified mine with a larger mirror (2x1.5"?) and its much more useful. I will probably get a helmet or eyeglass mounted mirror to play around with.


I actaully tried both helmet mount, and drop-bar-plug mount and greatly prefer the drop-bar style myself

Most the helmet mounted mirrors I tried I found distracting/blocked too much of my forward and showed me a nice clear view of my own shoulder when riding in the drops. The drop bar isn't in front of my face so doesn't have that problem -- it also tends to work _best_ when riding in the drops, which is also the hardest position from which to turn ones head and look around.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

I've been very happy with my "Italian Mirror". A little work to initially set up in the aim but once it's done it works like a charm. Sturdy, doesn't get bumped around and a clear image from a real glass mirror. 
View attachment 256071


----------



## Ken2 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Another option*



RyanM said:


> Looking for a sunglass mounted rear view mirror for riding on the road. What is the best option?
> Thanks


Another sunglass mount is the Beerview mirror: http://www.lajollavelo.com/beerview/
Maybe not as versatile as the Take-A-Look, but more style points!


----------



## rredad (Nov 3, 2008)

I have used the EVT safety zone for several years. It is the largest I could find. I want to see and be seen. That may not be everybody's cup o tea, but it It stays put, is vibration free and works like a charm.
dave


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*EVT Safe Zone*



rredad said:


> I have used the EVT safety zone for several years. It is the largest I could find. I want to see and be seen. That may not be everybody's cup o tea, but it It stays put, is vibration free and works like a charm.
> dave


Man, that thing is huge! I've never heard of it before. Seems like it would create a big blind spot in the forward view, but I assume you learn to move your head around and work around that? Very interesting.


----------



## DoctorJD (Aug 18, 2005)

I use the elongated one that attaches in the bar plug (like the pic bikerjohn64 posted). Can't imagine riding without a mirror.


----------



## desertgeezer (Aug 28, 2011)

JackDaniels said:


> The best mirror is to turn your goddamn head around.


Wow! Not cool, dude.


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

There's no law that says you can't have more than one mirror (e.g. a bar plug and glasses mount). I have three mirrors on my car.

I have the Mirrycle STI mount on my road bike. It does get bumped around if I transport the bike in my car, but I almost always ride from home.


----------



## romelman (Feb 10, 2012)

JackDaniels said:


> The best mirror is to turn your goddamn head around.


what if your neck is stiff?


----------



## Woyteck Morajko (Jan 7, 2005)

do both, use a mirror AND look back. when you look back, the motorist realizes that you know he is back there. i suggest this cuts back on shinanigans from motorists. that and not riding like a jerk...


----------



## Sixjours (Feb 24, 2012)

I got a Myrycle, works great, I am also deaf, so putting it on a CF bike is added safety (for me) kinda like a helmet, why wear it? call me a Fred, I wont hear you, but that styrofoam bowl on your head looks like mine.


----------



## David in WA (May 4, 2012)

Yet another vote for the Take-a-Look. I never wore a mirror when I rode back in the day. It was considered to be about as Fred as a Bell Biker. Now I'm back on the bike at age 50, and I like my new mirror for switching back and forth between the rough chipseal on the shoulder and the less rough chipseal in the lane. 

My wife Wilma and I think the Take-a-Look is the schit.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

I second the Italian mirror. I also like the Ortlieb Ultralite Bike Mirror:
Cyclosource: Ortlieb Ultralite Bike Mirror


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I use Third-Eye and put it on my Glasses. Works great.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Commercial: Take-a-Look is the thing. 

Coolest: The Beer-View Mirror (someone mentioned under a different name, but look it up.)

Cheapest: Mike's suggestion: Make your own.

Mine: A combination. An old spoke, a bottle cap from your favorite frosty adult beverage, and a mirror snagged from a compact (or, mine happened to come from a bird toy at the pet store - fits perfectly) and a bit of hot-melt glue.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Now that is some mirror :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:



danl1 said:


> Commercial: Take-a-Look is the thing.
> 
> Coolest: The Beer-View Mirror (someone mentioned under a different name, but look it up.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Hindsight 35 - electronic .. suppose to be released summer 2012 ...But someone may have had an opportunity ....
Hindsight 35


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

If you did it my way, then it would be a cantilever and resist any downward movement that would pull it out of alignment - here is a sample - with a subtle side-bend to keep everything tight.


----------



## Jason1500 (Apr 1, 2008)

wow didn't know such thing existed. By biggest fear is some ******** txting/drinking/makeup/etc drifting into the shoulder while I'm on my bike with a mirror like this every quick glances every few moments I might see something coming and be able to bailout into the grass or otherwise avoid being creamed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

Jason1500 said:


> wow didn't know such thing existed. By biggest fear is some ******** txting/drinking/makeup/etc drifting into the shoulder while I'm on my bike with a mirror like this every quick glances every few moments I might see something coming and be able to bailout into the grass or otherwise avoid being creamed.


Riding with a mirror, IMO, makes it a lot easier to do things like check for openings to move into the left lane to make a turn. In some cases, you actually don't want people to know you're doing this -- it's extremely frurstrating to have a clear opening to start shifting lanes only for one or two driveers to see you looking over your shoulder, get nervous, and slow down (since they think you might cut out in front of them) thereby killing your expected window.

With the mirror, check until it looks clear, then only look over your shoulder once you're pretty sure you're about to signal your intentions and start moving left anyway.

Another case where it's useful is judging if cars coming up behind you are likely to turn right and hit you or cut you off-- sometimes long in advance.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Mike T. said:


> If you did it my way, then it would be a cantilever and resist any downward movement that would pull it out of alignment - here is a sample - with a subtle side-bend to keep everything tight.


Fair enough - but mine doesn't face the problem you fear, and for what is essentially the same reason yours does. The offset between the vertical sections applies the same sort of subtle side pressure that yours does. Plus, I can shift it up or down to make subtle angle changes in angle without resorting to bending. Plus, this will fit several different arm styles without any significant changes. I may be wrong, but yours seems fairly committed to your frame.

Not better, not worse - just different. I like the compact design of yours, the style points (OK, opinions vary) of mine. 

In matters of construction, I believe my design (in terms of the mounting bends) slightly easier to execute, for whatever that's worth. 

Of course, easiest of all is to just skip two trips to Starbucks, and get the Take-a-look! 

( and probably should add that there's a kink in the arm leading out to the mirror that you might not have noticed. That ends up sitting on the top of the temple, and so eliminating the alleged problem that doesn't exist anyway.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Jason1500 said:


> wow didn't know such thing existed. By biggest fear is some ******** txting/drinking/makeup/etc drifting into the shoulder while I'm on my bike with a mirror like this every quick glances every few moments I might see something coming and be able to bailout into the grass or otherwise avoid being creamed.


A common fear for bikers, but interestingly not statistically all that important. It's far more likely that your front wheel will hit a car, rather than your back wheel being hit by a car. RIght hooks (turning into your path) or left crosses are far more common than being hit from behind. 

Really, your ears do more to protect you than a mirror can. Occasional glances are unlikely to catch the exact moment when a bumper is headed for you, and too much concentration on what's behind will put your front wheel into a drain grate. 

But they are good to check the lane when turning, or moving out to clear a pothole, etc. And when your ears tell you something, a quick glance may be all the difference.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Just for the record I'm with the mirror idea. Too bad people have this "uncool" stigma attached to them. Generally speaking I don't have a closed circuit to ride on with a dozen team cars following me, and can appreciate a little peak behind.

As far as the "turn your g'dam head around" comment - how many times have you done that only to find yourself drifting out the the left, into traffic? Not safe.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

cyclusaddictus said:


> As far as the "turn your g'dam head around" comment - how many times have you done that only to find yourself drifting out the the left, into traffic?


Ummm...pretty much never.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

danl1 said:


> Fair enough - but mine doesn't face the problem you fear, and for what is essentially the same reason yours does. The offset between the vertical sections applies the same sort of subtle side pressure that yours does. Plus, I can shift it up or down to make subtle angle changes in angle without resorting to bending. Plus, this will fit several different arm styles without any significant changes. I may be wrong, but yours seems fairly committed to your frame.
> 
> Not better, not worse - just different. I like the compact design of yours, the style points (OK, opinions vary) of mine.
> 
> ...


Oh yes mine is totally committed to a particular frame. I tailor-make them for every frame. But once set it never comes out of adjustment. The one shown below is my current one that I probably made at least 7 years ago and it's never needed to be re-adjusted. It's impossible for it to come *out* of adjustment.

I rarely make them for other people as I need their glasses to do it. When I make one for me I take two pair of needle-nose pliers with me on the initial ride and micro-tweak the arm until the view is nuts-on. Then it never varies.

Mine sit maybe 3mm from the glasses lens, therefore, being so close to the eye, the mirror can be very tiny (and much less fred-like) and I still get a view that's about 2x road width. I get a few questions of "What's that?" and when I tell them that it's a mirror they are usually quite surprised, especially those with massive mirrors on 3" stalks. My mirror glass size is about 1.25cm x1cm.

The Oakley glasses here have a very handy hollow under the arm that takes the end of the arm perfectly.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

JackDaniels said:


> The best mirror is to turn your goddamn head around.


+1 (physical ailments not withstanding). 



cyclusaddictus said:


> As far as the "turn your g'dam head around" comment - how many times have you done that only to find yourself drifting out the the left, into traffic?


Never either. The widly recommended technique is to grip the bar as close to the stem as possible with the hand that's opposite to the shoulder you are looking over. The bike will track very straight during the limited time you are looking back. 



xjbaylor said:


> What a useful piece of advise. I assume you also removed the mirrors from your car for safety?....


You should be able to do so and be perfectly safe. Do you change lanes solely on what you see in the mirror or do you look over your shoulder prior to doing so? I'm not saying I'm ready to remove mine from my car but since >90% of the population incorrectly aligns their car's mirrors they are little more than a crutch - a crutch that increases any blind spots they may already have. (Hint - if you see any potion of the adjacent side of your car in a "side view mirror", or even come close to it, you are in the >90%)

Before you go all crazy on me I'm not trying to say mirrors on cars can't be, or aren't, a good thing. I'm just saying they aren't EVER a substitute for _"...turn your goddamn head around"_. Maybe that's because I commute on a highway and deal with stiff necked tools all along the way.


----------

